# Alligator Sinensis / Mississippiensis



## adsuk (May 14, 2008)

Hi all just wondering out of interest how offten baby sinensis or Mississippiensis come up for sale if ever iv seen the odd sinensis for sale but never Mississippiensis and never babies


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

American Alligators are protected and prevented from leaving the US farms despite being commonly bred and cheap as youngsters so the only ones you can get are bred in European Zoos and with a few private Keepers and are very expensive , Chinese gators of course are one of the rarest in the world but quite commonly bred in Asian farms and hatchlings are more often available but again expensive and so they should be, to house either of these properly would require an enclosure that ran into the thousands of £'s.


----------



## adsuk (May 14, 2008)

*thaks for your reply*

Hi tim I totally agree with you about enclosure size and way it would have to be set out I was only asking out of interest and curiosity as iv never seen any mississippie for sale in the uk but have seen 2/3 sinensis for sale here in the uk but never seen any hatchling they all seemed to be around 4/8 year olds


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim Hallam said:


> *American Alligators are protected and prevented from leaving the US farms despite being commonly bred and* cheap as youngsters so the only ones you can get are bred in European Zoos and with a few private Keepers and are very expensive , Chinese gators of course are one of the rarest in the world but quite commonly bred in Asian farms and hatchlings are more often available but again expensive and so they should be, to house either of these properly would require an enclosure that ran into the thousands of £'s.


Unless there is a US law that bans the export of captive bred gators, this isnt true. American gators are only listed as Appendix II/Annex B in CITES, no more legally protected in terms of international trade than any python (apart from _Python molurus molurus_). In fact the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission say this:

*



<H2>Importing alligators

Click to expand...

*


> A permit is required to import or *export* live alligators or alligator parts. Contact the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service at 305-526-2610 *regarding country to country export laws,* or visit their website (http://www.fws.gov/permits/ImportExport/ImportExport.html).


</H2>(taken from Alligator Licenses and Permits)

Which tends to suggest that they can be exported. The link in the quote, incidentally, takes you straight to the US Fish and Wildlife Service's CITES import/export page, this being the US Management Authority for CITES.


----------



## BLACKTHROAT1 (Mar 2, 2008)

*gator*

coldblooded in essex currently have a hatchling male available for £1350 ,its not on display but if you ask one of the boys in there they can give you more info on it, gators are regularly for sale in european classifieds. my female came from spain and male from germany


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

half the expense of these isnt in the animal itself its in the poxy freight costs and import duty and all the other gumph that goes with it. but if i remember rightly there is no reason that if u could make a portable incubator for handluggage sized that u wouldnt be able to transport fetile eggs with the right paperwork .. u said u wanted babies might be one option (i remember a guy that brought back some ball python eggs because it was cheaper to gamble on the eggs outcome than to pay to have live animals transported ) im not sure on the logistics


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

It has nothing to do with CITES so there was no need to quote me as I never suggested it was Ian14, its to do with the American Skin and Leather trade they petitioned the government to prevent the export of American Alligators for commercial purposes in order to protect their industry this is why they are only available for US export on scientific paperwork i.e. inter Zoo exchange , at $12 a pop they'd be all over Europe otherwise.


----------

